# Pics from Hiking Deep Canyon in Cache Valley Utah



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

Here are a couple of pictures of my daughter Jacey and two of our goats. Violet is a 7 month old doe Nubian, and Gage is a 10 week old Ober/Nubian cross whether. We hiked up Deep Canyon in the Wellsville Mountains yesterday. It is a 3 mile hike each way, but you gain almost 3,000 ft of elevation. Everyone did really well.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow ! And all had a great time ! 

Thats a beautiful area down there, a friend has sent many many pics of it with him and his daughters up there. You are blessed !


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Haha! Gage's tongue in the first photo is great!


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

Great photos! We hiked that canyon three different times this summer...a good workout for us and the goats.

Where do you live? We are in Deweyville, on the west side of the Wellsvilles.

Charlie Jennings


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

Charlie,

I live in Millville. We will have to get together sometime. The bigger goat in that picture is one of the does that I have had over with Dave's buck. I don't know if she is pregnant or not, but I will probably quit hiking with her pretty soon incase she is. I took a boer doe over there too. 
Thanks,
Cody


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice pics...you have a couple of cuties there. I used to live in Hyrum but now live in Pleasant View; I think I may need to hike this one soon.

I came across this link on that canyon, it has several pretty nice pictures.

http://www.utah.com/hike/deep_canyon.htm


----------

